# Gene Cafe 101 - 230V or 240V



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

Maybe a silly question, but BB stocks them in 2 versions - the 230 and the 240.

Is picking the 'right' one important?

It's a 4-ish percent difference. To my naive mind that would mean (in the case of lower voltage) lower power and slower heat up time - but i guess still able to achieve the required temperatures and therefore roast. Or am i simply wrong?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The 230V is for europe apart from the UK. Or if you want to do the full dimmer mod you choose the 230V for the UK and don't use it until you have installed the dimmer mod. If you have no intention of modding, then go for the 240V one in the UK.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Just for info Its actually the other way around. The heating coil is rated at 230v so a lower resistance. if you put uk voltage of 240v in it will pull more current and get hotter than the 240v coil would, possibly over loading it.


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

My situation would be the opposite, taking a 240V to 230V country.

I suspect I might be better off buying a new one more closely aligned to the local voltage and benefit from the newness and warrenty.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

brabzzz said:


> My situation would be the opposite, taking a 240V to 230V country.
> 
> I suspect I might be better off buying a new one more closely aligned to the local voltage and benefit from the newness and warrenty.


Modding shouldn't invalidate the warranty, but yes if it's not being used in the UK go for a 230V model.


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

Excellent, thanks









Was eyeing up the one on eBay at the mo, but will leave it and wait for a 230V.


----------

